# roofing shingles



## cda (Aug 12, 2010)

getting close to haveing the roof replaced

do not know anything about shingles or brands

1. keep hearing use a laminate shingle

2. any recommendation on brand???????? I hear a few names tossed around


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 12, 2010)

cda

The climate you are in will have a big factor on the type of shingle you should use. Tempatures, humidity, wind speed, rainfall per year. Does your roof have areas that are shaded a majority of the time and might have mildew problems?


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2010)

North texas.  A little warm

No shade tree,,

 fell down this year


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 12, 2010)

cda,

Have you considered a metal roof? "Low-to-no" maintenance,

...very durable!

.


----------



## Mule (Aug 12, 2010)

Timberline 30 year by GAF. A real good shingle for our area.

Timberline


----------



## vegas paul (Aug 12, 2010)

Look at hail resistance history as well.


----------



## beach (Aug 12, 2010)

What Mule said


----------



## Alias (Aug 12, 2010)

30 or 40 year Architectual.  Very nice comp type shingle that I just had put on my home.  Lots of reroofs this year and most are going with this type of shingle.  I live in a high wind area with radical temperature fluctuations.  We get snow, rain, hail, and will drop to -20 in the winter.  If you have wind, I can recommend these.

Metal is also a good choice as long as it is installed correctly.  We had a couple with damage after a storm in January this year but only a panel ot two though.

Sue,  in sunny CA


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2010)

any Tamko fans????


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 12, 2010)

When I fixed and sold houses I put on the cheapest.  I’m hoping my wife and I have at least 25 years left so I opted for 30 year Architectural as well on our last home.

Don’t know about the new stuff but the old metal roofs were very noisy even for someone nearly deaf.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 12, 2010)

Tamko and Iko suck! I like timberline,but my son thinks there trash. Certainteed just had a major recall. Elks fall off might want to look at Grand Manor. Top of the line 50 year not in the recall list. Make sure you have proper ventilation.


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2010)

well looks like I have to keep a scorecard on what is recommended

side question

what do you think about ridge vents?????????


----------



## Mule (Aug 12, 2010)

Best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

CDA,

If your going to use asphalt shingles; and you live in an area that has hail at least every 3 to 5 years; I'd use a less expensive shingle.  Your going to have to replace it before the warranty expires.  I also prefer "turtles" over ridge vents; especially if you have several areas that won't be properly served by the ridge vent.

Story:  I bought a house that had a large electric controled attic vent; and after a hail storm; told the roofer to replace it with several turtles, when he reroofed it.  The hole left from the removal of the electric controled vent was too large to put a turtle in it's place; so, he covered the hole with a sheet of sheet metal and shingled over it.  Fortunately I caught it before paying him; made him hire a real carpenter to rip it up and frame the opening properly.  If a home inspector or insurance adjuster walked on that space and fell through; it could have cost me plenty.

You have to really watch these roofers; and, he was a local; member of the BB, Chamber of C, and every other orgainzation in town; and, been there for 30 years.

Good Luck,

Uncle Bob


----------



## packsaddle (Aug 12, 2010)

Just get a standing seam metal roof and be done with it.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2010)

Slate or tile it will last longer. If you need a good roofer contact my son!


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2010)

Any ideas on   pabco????


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2010)

Not available in my area! The warranty seems to be in line with the industry. Nice looking and a variety to choose from. Couldn't find much on the base mat or how they are produced.

Wind speed is good for 90 mph. How does the cost compare with others in your area.


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2010)

Suppose to be cheaper


----------



## morroof (Feb 3, 2011)

Try to look at what http://www.mjtenterprisesllc.com/ are selling. I've tested their products and I'm very much happy with it.


----------

